# Lightest/Crank-BB under $300?



## clanky (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm looking for the best -lightest crank-bb set up for under $300. I was looking at 05" Ultegra but they seem a bit heavy. What do you guys think?
Thanks!


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

FSA SLK....?
I really do not know the weight, but the SLK is $305.99 from A E bike; they can be found even cheaper on e-Bay.


----------



## clanky (Jun 8, 2005)

twelvepercent said:


> FSA SLK....?
> I really do not know the weight, but the SLK is $305.99 from A E bike; they can be found even cheaper on e-Bay.


Thanks, I'm looking for something that retails for $300 or less because I can get an employee discount from a friend.


----------



## bots21 (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought a FSA MegaExo SLK Compact for $290 on eBay, through an eBay store, so you should be able to get it cheaper with an employee discount. It was the same price for the standard 53/39, in case you aren't into the compact thing.


----------



## jason_21218 (Jun 7, 2005)

*FSA easy to find, and cheap*

Love my dam FSA carbon 'team issue' cranks


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

The Shimano cranks probably seem heavy because that includes most of the bottom bracket. When you take that into account (and FSA's habit of significantly underestimating weight), the FSAs probably won't be much lighter. The FSA carbon team issue cranks + platinum pro BB weigh 845 grams.


----------



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

Anyone weigh the Truvativ Rouleur carbon crank and BB combo?


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Just got a Truvativ Rouleur Carbon compact.....*

from EBAY and it was WAY, WAY under $300. Haven't weighed it yet, but it is lighter than my Record aluminum crank (with chorus BB).... it's gorgeous, too.... haven't installed it yet, so maybe I'll weight it for ya....


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

the spec sheet says it's 807grams with the BB.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

.....


----------



## glia (Jun 29, 2003)

*FSA compact*

regular FSA compact can be found on Ebay for less than $200 and weighs 515g; add a Dura Ace BB that weighs 175g and you are at 690g. Thats hard to beat!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

clanky said:


> I'm looking for the best -lightest crank-bb set up for under $300. I was looking at 05" Ultegra but they seem a bit heavy. What do you guys think?
> Thanks!


<img src=https://www.carbonlord.com/SACwR.jpg>

$275 for you, and will bolt right up to your existing Ultegra BB. 530g as pictured.


----------



## SANDICO (Mar 29, 2004)

*What about 10spd Shimano?*



carbonLORD said:


> <img src=https://www.carbonlord.com/SACwR.jpg>
> 
> $275 for you, and will bolt right up to your existing Ultegra BB. 530g as pictured.


What crank is this? 

Does anyone have any suggestions for 10spd? I have the new Ultegra 10spd and would like to shave 150-200 gms from the roughly 840gms that the crank/BB combo weighs. Not going to go Stronglight as thats crazy money.

Thoughts?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

SANDICO said:


> What crank is this?
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for 10spd? I have the new Ultegra 10spd and would like to shave 150-200 gms from the roughly 840gms that the crank/BB combo weighs. Not going to go Stronglight as thats crazy money.
> 
> Thoughts?


It is one that I market, http://www.carbonLORD.com/cranks.html

I'm not an advertiser so I dont want to post ad's on the discussion forums, but it is a 10 speed compatible product that, when mated up with a 7700 series BB will come in lighter then 840g. This crank complete as pictured are 525g + a DuraAce BB is 175g so you'd save a bit there. Same deal apoplies to all cyclists from these forums, just email me if youre interested, or just have questions and want to chat bikes. No worries in either event.

Cheers!


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

carbonLORD said:


> It is one that I market, http://www.carbonLORD.com/cranks.html
> 
> I'm not an advertiser so I dont want to post ad's on the discussion forums, but it is a 10 speed compatible product that, when mated up with a 7700 series BB will come in lighter then 840g. This crank complete as pictured are 525g + a DuraAce BB is 175g so you'd save a bit there. Same deal apoplies to all cyclists from these forums, just email me if youre interested, or just have questions and want to chat bikes. No worries in either event.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, that's light, but add crank bolts and your back up at around 775gr for a crank and BB. I really think that it is nearly impossible to get to a crank AND bb (with bolts!) that is 640 grams. 

The rider should just loose 200 grams.... or about 0.5 pounds. You'll sweat more than this after 1 hour of riding.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

cyclevt said:


> Yes, that's light, but add crank bolts and your back up at around 775gr for a crank and BB. I really think that it is nearly impossible to get to a crank AND bb (with bolts!) that is 640 grams.
> 
> The rider should just loose 200 grams.... or about 0.5 pounds. You'll sweat more than this after 1 hour of riding.


LOL, yeah, I always say "shave some grams off of yer butt" 

Crank bolts only weigh 30g though (according to the Weight Weenies forum). That would be a 730g complete with stock DuraAce 7700 crank fixing bolts and a 7700 series Octalink BB, I suppose. Ah well, its 100g savings, but you do get the advantage of carbon fiber construction as well. Ligther rotational weight and vibration dampening characteristics. 100g savings is not bad for one component area though. Try finding similar weight savings from a bar stem combo or post saddle set up, and they are not even areas effected by rotational weight. Considering the price points, its not too bad with a few benifits in return.

Cheers.


----------



## 514Climber (Oct 19, 2005)

*Any chance...*



carbonLORD said:


> LOL, yeah, I always say "shave some grams off of yer butt"
> 
> Crank bolts only weigh 30g though (according to the Weight Weenies forum). That would be a 730g complete with stock DuraAce 7700 crank fixing bolts and a 7700 series Octalink BB, I suppose. Ah well, its 100g savings, but you do get the advantage of carbon fiber construction as well. Ligther rotational weight and vibration dampening characteristics. 100g savings is not bad for one component area though. Try finding similar weight savings from a bar stem combo or post saddle set up, and they are not even areas effected by rotational weight. Considering the price points, its not too bad with a few benifits in return.
> 
> Cheers.


for a triple set up? 

I know many out there are laughing but I sure do love that granny ring.


----------



## miketrackman (Sep 27, 2005)

*Dura ace ebay*

I got a dura ace crankset with bb cups and tool new in box for 300 even off of ebay, just do some looking.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

I also think the DA10 setup is the best value for a combination of stiffness, looks, light weight, and price.

My 175 mm DA10 cranks with BB and everything weighed 745 grams complete.......not bad for $250 on ebay for a new setup complete with tools.





miketrackman said:


> I got a dura ace crankset with bb cups and tool new in box for 300 even off of ebay, just do some looking.


----------



## splangy (Oct 3, 2005)

split said:


> Anyone weigh the Truvativ Rouleur carbon crank and BB combo?


815g for the aluminum compact version according to Truvativ. i have it and it's an awesome crank and very affordable


----------

